# Budweiser Tour Presents The Woodland SuperShow September 27th 2PM-8PM



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's right Ralph B and Strictly Business productions are bringing the Budweiser SuperShow Tour to Woodland at the Yolo County Fairgrounds September 27th,2014.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the biggest carshow tour of the year.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/1380141175582258/

Please visit our facebook event page.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Entertainment to be announced and thanks to everyone that while be supporting. Great response 
At the Socios show thanks to all that stopped by the Budweiser booth


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

When is the show in Monterey?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

No Cal expo show coming up in Sac in October?


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTT great way to spend my birthday


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

johnnie65 said:


> When is the show in Monterey?


July 20th


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

balderas909 said:


> TTT great way to spend my birthday


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

One hot summer 63 said:


> No Cal expo show coming up in Sac in October?


Not sure thats a question for Ralph. I will see if I can get any information.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

andrez said:


> TTT


Always good to see my homies from Socios


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

64Rag said:


> July 20th



Ok koo. Thanks for the info bro


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the end of year show. TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Past years show, woodland has always been the end of year bash.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Same weekend as Vegas show this year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

56CHEVY said:


> Same weekend as Vegas show this year


Wrong Vegas is September 21st


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


What's up bird, BRO. LMAO was alot of fun doing the rezmade show with you guys.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

64Rag said:


> Wrong Vegas is September 21st


Thanks for info. I was wondering if that was correct or not. Good show last year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

56CHEVY said:


> Thanks for info. I was wondering if that was correct or not. Good show last year


Thanks bro, hope to see you this year again. Also don't forget the Budweiser Tour stop coming up next week in Fresno at the fairgrounds June 8


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This past weekend we lost a good friend and judge Pedro Mendoza. He was also a big part of the Woodland supershow. It won't be the same without him. You will be missed but never forgotten. Rest In Peace my friend,


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pedro will be missed, He was a good family guy.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

MYERS60 said:


> Pedro will be missed, He was a good family guy.


Yes he will be missed, this past weekend we judged the budweiser supershow in fresno. Just wasn't the same for the crew.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Registration form here it is


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT Ready Mike


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules and payout?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

himbone said:


> hop rules and payout?


I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ralph B presents said:


> TTT Ready Mike




:yes:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Entertainment will be announced soon.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Entertainment will be announced soon.



Justin Bieber coming to Woodland?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Whos the Hop Judge and what are the categories and rules


----------



## regalsonly916 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bring the kids Low Cost Party Rentals will be in the house 2 jumpers see you there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Get your registrations indoor is going fast.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just like Ellio and Himbone asked twice WHAT r the rules for the hop


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

What time while the hop be if anyone knows.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GT RENO b ther....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring the kids out to the silly string fight......it's gonna be big.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Bring the kids out to the silly string fight......it's gonna be big.


The kids loved this at the CARNITAS FEST WE LL SEE YOU IN WOODLAND AMIGO THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK.....PADRINOS CARCLUB


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CAR CLUB will be attending see all of our friends out in WOODLAND


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Must not be having a hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh there is a hop details coming soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Ah shit how'd you end up I this I
Am screwed


----------



## TRU BLUE 65 (Sep 3, 2014)

NICE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope to see a big big crowd supporting the kids in the silly string fight.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd Kings CC will be there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Rules for the hop will be up this week. Please be patient. Their is going to be a hop and we are just making sure we can have the rules far, so their are no cry babys and the end of the day. LOL


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Street class $300
Single pump $300
Double pump $300
3 make a class!


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

What is the movie in time Saturday morning?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

69 Mob Livin said:


> What is the movie in time Saturday morning?


Saturday morning move in will be from 6AM to 1PM.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be putting it down.....flash drives available


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

This should be a good one. I will def be there to support and document as many pretty ladies as possible.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

4 mo.days


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THE LAST SHOW OF YEAR!!!!
*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's going to be a good weekend in woodland. Thanks for all the support from all the clubs and solo riders. Ralph B and Strictly Businees Productions putting it down.


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Rain, rain go away!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Friday sunny 81 and saturday sunny 86


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Who will be in concert?


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

lots of nice rides allready there,,,last night,,


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for all that came out to support the woodland supershow event can't wait till next year.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*THANK YOU FOR A GREAT SHOW,*

It was nice just the way it was like one big car club,

,


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good show and good people...I will definitely be at the next one.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Cadillac1 said:


> Good show and good people...I will definitely be at the next one.


?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

AZTECAS CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> AZTECAS CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME



Yeah, I bet you did. :rant:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

Was there alot of cars ?


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Pics?????


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!

*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

I have more photos @ Rides-Mag.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

67Joe said:


> Was there alot of cars ?




:yes:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes:


Nico pics !!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

hope you are ready for 2015


----------



## jack1963 (Feb 18, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

